# Hello and Happy Haunting!



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Haasmama (Tammy) and I am obviously new here! I am really impressed by how friendly everyone seems to be and look forward to getting to know you all better! Is there anyone here from Arizona? Just curious. 

I have been doing a yard haunt at my house for the past 7 years or so, driving my husband nuts with my ideas and generally trying to scare the yell out of anyone that asks for it. I have only recently been really interested in making bigger and better props since storage is obviously an issue. I comandeered half of my hubbys shed for storage. Hey, he had two too many lawn mowers that weren't being used. I needed the room for my stuff more than he did. My prop collection outgrew the the closet they lived in.

Living in Arizona makes is kindof hard to find the foam used for making tombstones and other props, but I scored at a building supply company that was going out of business. I was able to get three banged up, but otherwise intact 2" 2'x8' sheets of blue DOW foam FREE. If anyone knows where to get some more in my area, please let me know. 

Thanks to everyone for the great ideas that are posted here. 

Happy Haunting!!

Haasmama


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the board, it's good to see some new victims...er, I meant members, to our darksome abode.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

welcome!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Haasmama and welcome. 
Congrats on scoring that free foam, what luck!
Sooo, do you have any photos of your haunt to share?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard my train to hell! Make your self at home and post to your heart's content.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Thank you all for the welcome. Unfortunately, I haven't stepped into the 21st century yet and purchased a digital camera. My goal for this year is to do that as well as get some pictures of what I have for my haunt. I do have some pics of my FCG, my skelly in a cage and my coffin, but I need to sweet talk a frind of mine into letting me use her scanner. Soon though, it will be done.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi again Haasmama, I was so glad to see you show up here. It is a small haunted world after all isn't it? lol. I seem to remember someone else from AZ. on another forum looking also, I'll search their archives and see what I can find. vlad


----------

